# Pimp my motorhome



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone pimped their motorhome?

By pimping, I mean had a special paint job on the outside such as airbrushed designs (not vinyls), and/or dashingly coloured dashboard and controls, perhaps luxurious trim added to make it look better than plastic and metal (not stick on plastic veneer).

I have seen and read about so many pimped trucks that really do look good and represent the individuality of the owner who expects to keep the truck for many years. The latest being an Oakley horse box (the Rolls Royce of horse boxes) which had a blue and cream cab interior. Yet apart from seeing a couple of special paint jobs by Swift on two Kontikis some years ago, I have not seen any pimped motorhomes - excluding some interesting self build efforts.

I know cost and effect on resale value will impact on whether to pimp or not although I wonder whether over a 10 year or ownership, whether it would be too much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I consider all Campers over 35k as pimp mobils already :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Only vynal graphics on the outside, well we've got them ready to put on, but as it involves time, care and cold water not done it yet as its too cold. We wanted to put something onto the van as the original graphics must have deteriated and had been taken off by one of the previous owners, so we contacted someone advertising on ebay who did m/h graphics. We could have anything we liked (within reason) as he would do the design, so we came up with a series of images and ideas and he came up with the design. We also have the same design to go on the toad side doors.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you fancy a Factory 'Pimped' Motorhome, check out the Adria Twin GT (or unfortunately named GiT in Europe!)
Adria Twin - GT

I see quite a few with Airbrushed Murals on the back (including a couple of facts members)...none quite as unique as this though!
Big White Frog Murals










I've fitted a Bu..., actually, forget it :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just done my 'van up for this year's touring.










Now then, what was this idea about parking on other members driveways.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Taking things a little too far I think :roll: .....seen in Germany.





Click to enlarge.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have cut the Fiat badge out of my grill and fitted a large US Cougar head in its place. My car is well pimped and I used to attend shows with it.


----------

